# Rummynose tetras & Rainbowfish Splendida



## TDI-line (22 Apr 2009)

Hi all,

i've added a small shoal of rummynose tetras (100) to my tank recently, and i'm thinking about adding 4 Melanotaenia splendida inornata, which are of the Rainbowfish family (i think) from my lfs. These are quite large, probably around 3-4" long, and have a delicate pattern running through there yellow body.

I was just after some views on mixing, and wether to keep the tank as a one species shoal or maybe the 4 large fish would keep the tetras on there feet.

Any thoughts appreciated.

Regards,

Dan. 

http://www.israquarium.co.il/Fish/Rainb ... rnata.html

viewtopic.php?f=35&t=5680


----------



## Nick16 (22 Apr 2009)

larger fish will also provide something bigger and better to look at. well worth it imo.


----------



## TDI-line (22 Apr 2009)

Yeah, that's how i'm kinda of thinking. A big shoal is nice, but i always feel there is something missing.

Even when i had 200 harlequin's before, it just wasn't right in such a large tank. Maybe i'm reading to much into this.  :?


----------



## vauxhallmark (22 Apr 2009)

Gorgeous looking fish. The first few descriptions of it I googled all said it grew to 12-15cm though (about 5-6"), so you might want to look a bit harder at that depending on how big your tank is. 

My 'rule' (it's just a personal thing) for stocking my tanks is that I don't keep any fish that will grow longer than 1/10 of the tank length at their maximum size - once they go over that size it just looks wrong to me - but as I said, that's just what I like - not a written recommendation   .

If you've got the tank space for them I think they'd get on great with rummies (and probably even smaller tetras).

Mark


----------



## TDI-line (22 Apr 2009)

Thanks Mark.

The tank is  200 x 60 x 60 cm, and holds 720 litres. So hopefully they'd be ok.


----------



## vauxhallmark (23 Apr 2009)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> Thanks Mark.
> 
> The tank is  200 x 60 x 60 cm, and holds 720 litres. So hopefully they'd be ok.



NICE!!   (green with envy)

I mis-read your first post as 10 rummy noses  :!: 

Mark


----------

